# Drop Off head for testing



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

I was hunting in the late season in DMU135 and shot my self a small button buck. I needed the meat and it was the last time I was out for the season. 
When I was cleaning it out, I noticed that there was one small white nodule inside the ribs. I do not think that it was fat. So, could someone tell me where I can drop the head off to have it tested? I live down in Monroe and I drive to Dearborn everyday. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

J
I also live in monroe and i took the head of a deer that i had shot in hillsdale out to the Pointe Mouillee State Game Area.
Take old dixie out past the CLOSED GUN RANGE and keep going untill you see a big orange sign that says DEER CHECK STATION.

Something you might want to think about is if this deer does have TB and it is the first one found in that dmu then the next year they will ban baiting and put out unlimited doe permits. So you might want to think about if you really want to turn it in.
Just my .02 cents. Below is the address and phone number if you need to call them.

37205 Mouillee Road, Route 2, Rockwood, MI 48173
(734) 379-9692


BEARKILL


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi jbaugher,
Yes, Pte. Mouillee accepts deer heads. The Livonia office thought that they are open only Mondays and Wednesdays and other times by appointment, so it would be a good idea to call them at 734-379-9692 before going out.
It would be best if you could also send in the nodule with the head. Sometimes deer have no abscesses in the head even though there are abscesses in the check cavity. But we will also test the head if you don't still have the nodule. Personnel may tell you that we'd rather not test fawns but tell them that the Rose Lake Lab wants to test yours. If you email me the TB tag number that they give you, at [email protected].mi.us, I'll let you know when we receive it.
Livonia field office is also an option. It is open 8-5 M-F at 38980 Seven Mile Rd, Livonia.
Give me a call if you have any questions 517-373-9358.
Jean


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Your deer head has been received at the lab on Friday, 2/8. Julie will contact you with the results. 
Thanks,
Jean


----------

